# 510 Engine choice



## Ant-dat (Apr 20, 2005)

this weekend i'm pikcing up a 1971 Datsun 1400 (510) plan is to swap a a igger engine in and get some good power out of it. but the hard part is i want to keep the origonal look.
so i have a L20 and a L16 (can get a L18) for one of these i have 72deg cam, adjustable timming pully, new close chamber head, electronic dizzy, full rebuild kit's and a set of 1.8 su's (do have a twin webber manifold and might go for a pair of 40/45's)
What i would like to try and find out is the pros and cons for using the L20 or the L18

what you guys think?


----------



## Conner (Nov 11, 2004)

Get a QR25DE. It is lighter and smaller than either of those other engines, and much more powerful. It comes in a RWD 5-speed in the new Frontiers. You could use the ECU out of a Spec-V. 
You'd be the first in the world to have a QR25 510!


----------



## 510Mods (Feb 21, 2005)

Bigger is always better, you should know that . The L16/L18 are pretty much identicle in power, I have had both motors in the same car to test. The L18 pulls better under load, but flat land they both are the same. 

Go for the L20B no question. With what you have there to build it, it would be a good 120hp motor. The stock L20B pulls nicely as-is, let alone with mods. Plus the torque would melt the tires nicely. Also consider installing a 5 speed from an 80's 280Z car. It will swap right in and you will gain better RPM range for the motor. You can go further than the L20B, but it will require more money and modifications, like a LZ22 or LZ24. Thats another story.



Ant-dat said:


> this weekend i'm pikcing up a 1971 Datsun 1400 (510) plan is to swap a a igger engine in and get some good power out of it. but the hard part is i want to keep the origonal look.
> so i have a L20 and a L16 (can get a L18) for one of these i have 72deg cam, adjustable timming pully, new close chamber head, electronic dizzy, full rebuild kit's and a set of 1.8 su's (do have a twin webber manifold and might go for a pair of 40/45's)
> What i would like to try and find out is the pros and cons for using the L20 or the L18
> 
> what you guys think?


----------



## Ant-dat (Apr 20, 2005)

thanks for the replys,

Conner, the plan is to try and keep the car origonal looking as there is not many left here, And i'm not wanting all out power here as my other 2 datsuns do that quite well, one hsa a VG30E the other a FJ20ET

510mods, i have a 5 speed from a SSS it's a dog leg box which i was planing in using i also have a 5 speed from a 240kgt (skyline), I am aware of the rev problem on a L20 that was my worry about using it. I was not really planing on using the L16 anyway just added in the list 

oh by the way i'm in the UK, and getting a Z22/24 is not that easy to find


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

I did a burn out on a Chevy truck yesterday trying to rev his engine on me. I threw some smoke in his face it was beautiful, go with a L20b!


----------



## 510Mods (Feb 21, 2005)

Yeah, I can vouch for the L20B motor, Nismo has the 72 510 with a L20 and 5 speed in it. He can tell ya that the L20B has no rev problems at all. If you were to install a lightened flywheel, that would also increase quicker revs. And being in a light car, you wont notice a difference with it. But overall, the L20B has all the things your looking for to keep the stock look, but still keep up with traffic and then some, on a budget.


----------



## Ant-dat (Apr 20, 2005)

thanks for the advice, 
Going to go with the L20B will try and get a header for it though help it breath a little better,
Got the 510 home now pics to follow if anyone wants?


----------

